# How do you start a RP post?



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 7, 2016)

hey yo furry peeps. So I have been looking around "The Tavern", and these RP threads look pretty cool. However, I am a little lost on how exactly to start one. I know what RP is and means, but I don't have much experience outside of video games. 

(Dumb) question: I can use my fursona as my/a character, right?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> However, I am a little lost on how exactly to start one.


Pretty much "setting up a scene" of a movie or a cut-scene in a video game, really ; give everyone general info on what the theme of the setting is (sci-fi, horror, fantasy, survival, etc), as well as a plot to follow



Snowfurry360 said:


> I can use my fursona as my/a character, right?


Dear me, of course you can !
I always use Jin in all RPs, no-one else


----------



## Keywee612 (Sep 7, 2016)

What he say, i don't how make a RP setting up a scene but do want be part of it, you have setting up story like to RP with you also kinda new here good start for me lol


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 7, 2016)

Keywee612 said:


> What he say, i don't how make a RP setting up a scene but do want be part of it, you have setting up story like to RP with you also kinda new here good start for me lol


thx fur tryin, man


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Pretty much "setting up a scene" of a movie or a cut-scene in a video game, really ; give everyone general info on what the theme of the setting is (sci-fi, horror, fantasy, survival, etc), as well as a plot to follow
> 
> 
> Dear me, of course you can !
> I always use Jin in all RPs, no-one else


Hmm that makes sense.. then I guess I just follow it up with more "cutscenes"? Well, I guess I am just afraid of sounding/looking stupid...

Hey, maybe you could give me an example? ............Btw, ur fursona name sounds awesome. mine is Galaxy the wolf (or just Galaxy). Maybe they could be the characters?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Hmm that makes sense.. then I guess I just follow it up with more "cutscenes"? Well, I guess I am just afraid of sounding/looking stupid...


That, or just pretty much play as your character/fursona, and simply have fun, really 



Snowfurry360 said:


> Btw, ur fursona name sounds awesome.


Thankies 
Full name is Jin Lust-Sin 
I draw him a looooot, too 



Snowfurry360 said:


> Hey, maybe you could give me an example?


Horror/survival-themed RP : forums.furaffinity.net: [RP] Episode 3 - Wake Up Alive
Fantasy-based RP : forums.furaffinity.net: My First RP Thread / forums.furaffinity.net: Tales of Deities / forums.furaffinity.net: [RP] Episode 1 - Final Ride to Hell

I've taken part in practically ALL interesting-enough RPs there are so far, you'll see me in almost every thread now XD


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey thanks for all the info peeps. I made an RP if you wanna check it out  forums.furaffinity.net: My first RP post (clechie, but it is what it is)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> That, or just pretty much play as your character/fursona, and simply have fun, really
> 
> 
> Thankies
> ...


Aww, you linked my thread  (ban and meliodas man I swear)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Aww, you linked my thread  (ban and meliodas man I swear)


Truth be told, you and I got a lot in common when it comes to games and anime, really : Skyrim, Dragon Age, Kingdoms of Amaleurs, Fairy Tail, and possibly a lot more
I like it when I have common grounds with other people 
(And staaahp it *blushes*)


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 14, 2016)

Can I rp with you?


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ryan the Rockruff said:


> Can I rp with you?


Sure, but not sure when I can, cuz I am currently role playing with another person, but il make some time fur you. ONE CONDITION: make the story plz? Also, try not to make it too (magicly) complicated, cuz the downfall of my first RP was just that. So yeah, start a convo with me, and I will use my fursona, Galaxy!


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 14, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Sure, but not sure when I can, cuz I am currently role playing with another person, but il make some time fur you. ONE CONDITION: make the story plz? Also, try not to make it too (magicly) complicated, cuz the downfall of my first RP was just that. So yeah, start a convo with me, and I will use my fursona, Galaxy!


Alright I'll get started. See you soon.


----------



## Keywee612 (Sep 15, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Sure, but not sure when I can, cuz I am currently role playing with another person, but il make some time fur you. ONE CONDITION: make the story plz? Also, try not to make it too (magicly) complicated, cuz the downfall of my first RP was just that. So yeah, start a convo with me, and I will use my fursona, Galaxy!



Can rp with you in convo separated way?


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 15, 2016)

Keywee612 said:


> Can rp with you in convo separated way?


1. DUDE, HOW ARE U UP SO EARLY?? 
2. omg, this is like what, the fourth request? sorry, but you will have to wait. I have other RPs going on, but i'd like to RP with you


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> DUDE, HOW ARE U UP SO EARLY??


Different time zone is amazing, isn't it ?
Right now it's 6PM in Vietnam


----------



## Keywee612 (Sep 15, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> 1. DUDE, HOW ARE U UP SO EARLY??
> 2. omg, this is like what, the fourth request? sorry, but you will have to wait. I have other RPs going on, but i'd like to RP with you


1. I was so late doing some editing also different time zone now is 6AM.
2. fourth request? Wow just being new, that never happens to me, well kinda shy and no social talk skill,Well give me a message you are open.


----------

